# BEWARE OF DANGERS IN YOUR HOUSE-pet pigeons



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

*The dangers of toxic teflon...*

Here is a tragic accident that happened recently, we have to be so careful in our houses with pets!

http://starlingchat.com/forums/viewtopic.2093.html

Suz.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Works OK for me with the www in front, Suz.


http://www.starlingchat.com/forums/viewtopic.2093.html

sad accident indeed - and just shows the dangers in an innocent looking implement

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you Poulette for bringing this to everyone's attention. It's something that many people might forget about or might not even be aware of. It's very sad that Jay Leno had to pay the ultimate price for an honest human error. This person obviously knew about the toxic gases and cared a great deal for this blue jay, but had a moment of forgetfulness.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

That was truly a sad tragedy!  You have to watch out for new ovens also, they are lined with a teflon type coating that in one instance killed most a family's large macaw flock. I'll have to try and locate the link to that incident, it happened a while back.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

So sorry to hear about the sweet bird.
I hope everyone tries to read about this, find a list of possible hazards and print it out.. also be aware of air fresheners, perfume and those Scented candles and oils..etc. Do NOT use them in the house with birds.

Hopefully we all learn from this sad tragedy.


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

What a sad story. It's really good to have a reminder about the dangers of teflon though. I went to the website listed on the starling forum and read up about it. I sent an email to my bird owning friends with some of the most important facts. I have pasted them below... 

What has PTFE:

Non-stick pots, pans, and other cookware
Stain repellants
Space heaters and heat lamp covers
Non-stick irons and ironing board covers
Hair dryers
Non-stick oven drip pans and broiler pans
Non-stick griddles, woks, waffle makers, electric skillets, tortilla presses
Non-stick hot air corn poppers, coffee makers, bread makers
Non-stick slow cookers, roasters, pizza pans
Ceramic cooking stoves 

Their suggestions:
If you have PTFE-coated drip pans, throw them away.

Never boil water in a PTFE-coated pan.

Never leave the kitchen when a PTFE-coated pan is in use.

Cook at low or medium heat when using PTFE-coated pans.

Use a culinary thermometer to determine the temperature at which your PTFE-coated appliances (deep fryers, waffle makers) operate.

Never allow anyone to use PTFE-coated cookware in your home, unless instructed of its potential danger.

Ensure that your kitchen is properly ventilated, preferably by a hood that vents outdoors.

If you are an absent-minded person: give your PTFE-coated cookware away.

Even if you do all of the above, never keep your pet bird in the kitchen.

Other chemicals that are bad for birds:

Carbon monoxide is an invisible, tasteless, non-odorous gas that can be fatal to birds and all other animals. It can be emitted from fires, automobile exhaust, and central heating units. Carbon monoxide detectors for the home are available and should be used. Be sure to place one in the room in which your bird is located.

Overheated or burned cooking oil, fats, margarine, butter, and other foods may create dangerous fumes when cooked on any type of surface heated above 500°F. Never heat butter or oil in a pan on HIGH.

Using the "self clean" mode of your oven can produce toxic fumes.

Natural gas in the air from a leak or unlit pilot light can be fatal. Never allow the pilot light of your oven, stove, water heater, or dryer go out. Keep your bird in a well-ventilated area away from sources of natural gas and propane.

Aerosols from many types of products may contain fluorocarbons and particulates that can be toxic. Avoid the use of hair spray, perfume, spray deodorant, spray-on cooking oil, spray starch, and other aerosols in the same room as, or in close proximity to, your birds.

Burned or scorched plastics can emit toxic fumes. Use care in the kitchen, in the placement of candles, and using wood stoves and fireplaces to avoid the burning, scorching, or igniting of any plastic products.

Fumes from cleaning agents such as ammonia and strong bleach can irritate the respiratory system and cause respiratory difficulties.

Pesticides, in the form of bug bombs, flea and tick foggers, and pesticide strips and sprays, can be very toxic to birds, as well as fish.

Organic compounds and solvents, such as those found in nail polish remover, mineral spirits, gasoline, glues, paints, and mothballs are hazardous to birds.

Smoke of any kind, including tobacco smoke, can quickly become toxic to birds, even causing death. Long-term exposure can not only damage the respiratory system, but cause eye and skin problems, as well as increased susceptibility to bacterial infections.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you, Suz. I followed the link to the accounts of other birds that had also died and it was heartbreaking, specially when the owners had been assured that the products used would not harm their pets.

Cynthia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Suz, Yes thank you for refreshing our minds of the many dangers that can occur indoors for those of us that have indoor birds. A frying pan burning on a hot stove was a tragedy to our parakeet Rickey about 15 years ago.No you never forget your lost loved ones,do you? We all need to be cautious.


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

PidgePidge said:


> Space heaters



Thanks for this important list! I have been using what I guess is a space heater for the past few months for my pij Rockie. She stays in an outside mostly glass bldg in my backyard and because of the severe cold we have, I have had this heater on a lot. She actually perches on her rock not too far away from the heater at night.

Are all heaters dangerous? If I don't use it, will she freeze? If there is sun during the day, it's not too bad inside. But at night and on cloudy days it's very cold.

Also, what about "bird cage protectors" that you normally hang on a parakeets cage? I have in the past used them on a couple of pij's that were loaded with mites and blood sucking flies. I placed the protector faced up on top of their boxes, so nothing would fall into their area.

And how about "Nature's Miracle" for a general cleaner?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Leslie, I suspect that if this has worked for the past couple of months, that it and that you have not had any problems, keep on doing what you are doind. As long as the heater is not directly inside , which you indicated is not, nor near any wood, it should be ok.Recently in Omaha at our Henry Doorly Zoo, there was a space heater that somehow collasped and caused a fire in an indoor area where some animals were contained in and unfortunately they could not be saved. As another option, you may consider a reptile heater.My daughter has a large iguana, and it keeps him nice and toasty.Natures Miracle has pet and cleaning supplies .Check the lable and it should state safe for children and pets.This will insure that it is "pet friendly".


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Poulette said:


> Here is a tragic accident that happened recently, we have to be so careful in our houses with pets!
> 
> http://starlingchat.com/forums/viewtopic.2093.html
> 
> Suz.


bumping up


----------

